# TBS HD looks stretched ...how can I avoid this?



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

One of my favorite shows, "Fresh Prince of Bel Air" looks terrible on TBS HD. The picture is definitely clearer but it is stretched or zoomed in and it looks bad.
The sides of the picture have this warping effect as well.

I tried changing the setting from 1080i to 720p on my 722 receiver (I have a 720p/1080i HDTV connected via component) but it made no difference.

Why can't they get it right?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Watch the SD channel. TBS HD and TNT HD are intentionally using stretch-o-vision when the source is not in HD.


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

ok, I didn't know one existed.

And by the way, watching "King of Queens" right now and I did not notice the warping effect.


----------



## Miggity (Aug 10, 2007)

_In an effort to present a consistent broadcast, we have decided to maintain the same aspect ratio for all HD programming. An unfortunately consequence of this is that the standard TV ratio of 4:3 is presented as 16:9. This is what "stretches" the image.

We apologize for any inconvenience this has caused.

Best,

TBS Web Staff_


----------



## sdague (Jan 19, 2007)

I just emailed in a complaint. I've actually removed TBS HD and TNT HD from my Favorites list because of the distortion, I'd totally forgotten those channels even existed.

Perhaps if enough people actually air their complaints with Turner we may see a change, although these are also the same folks that brought you colorization of black and white films, so perhaps not.


----------



## Eddie501 (Nov 29, 2007)

I've found a somewhat cumbersome workaround for this: I keep a secondary composite connection hooked up from the HR-21 to the TV. This allows me to use the 'normal' setting on my TV (which is unavailable through HDMI or component). This squeezes the picture back into it's proper proportion.

Not perfect, but at least if there's something I want to watch on this channel (or A&E, HIST, TNT, etc) I can get the benefit of the better picture without the stretching.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

With non-proportional stretching you can't just magically put it back.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

unr1 said:


> One of my favorite shows, "Fresh Prince of Bel Air" looks terrible on TBS HD. The picture is definitely clearer but it is stretched or zoomed in and it looks bad.
> The sides of the picture have this warping effect as well.
> 
> I tried changing the setting from 1080i to 720p on my 722 receiver (I have a 720p/1080i HDTV connected via component) but it made no difference.
> ...


People you are missing the point here...The real problem is that one of his favorite shows is "Fresh Prince of Bel Air". :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:thats: Now _that's_ funny! :lol::


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

Calvin386 said:



> People you are missing the point here...The real problem is that one of his favorite shows is "Fresh Prince of Bel Air". :lol: :lol: :lol:


You live in Kentucky...don't even get me started


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

This was unavoidable as the HD ignorant starts buying this technology. They don't understand why there are some black bars around their picture and they complaint to the station. Since the HD ignorant, noob, uninformed, call them what you want are now the majority, the networks are going to cater to them. Unfortunate. Instead of educating their viewers they just fill the screen to shut them up. We'll see this for a while. A&E is also doing stretch-o-vision. :nono2:


----------



## crazypat (Mar 10, 2006)

I must be one of the few that like this feature. Whenever I watch other channels I have to constantly be readjusting the picture size for HD and non HD content. Kudos to TNT, TBS, A&E, Hist, and everbody else that does it for automaticaly implementing this feature.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

crazypat said:


> I must be one of the few that like this feature. Whenever I watch other channels I have to constantly be readjusting the picture size for HD and non HD content. Kudos to TNT, TBS, A&E, Hist, and everbody else that does it for automaticaly implementing this feature.


I always butter my toast, so I want ALL bread to come pre-buttered and pre-toasted. If you don't want toast or buttered toast, you just have to live with it 

That's where the real argument is. People can stretch the image if they want to do that... but it is impossible for most to unstretch the distorted image if we don't want to watch it that way.

It is an unnecessary step they are taking that needlessly is turning away a big chunk of their audience.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

Miggity said:


> _In an effort to present a consistent broadcast, we have decided to maintain the same aspect ratio for all HD programming. An unfortunately consequence of this is that the standard TV ratio of 4:3 is presented as 16:9. This is what "stretches" the image.
> 
> We apologize for any inconvenience this has caused.
> 
> ...


I can't buy this. I think it would take mroe effort to force a modification onto a program, the streching. Why not just leave it alone, in it's native format and when HD comes on it will be in it's native format.

ESPN doesn't subject 4:3 programming to stretching. I've seen programs on either The History Channel, National Geo, or A&E that were in 4:3 and the logo was down in the right corner in the black bar.

These channels that are stretching 4:3, need to follow the lead of ESPN or even HBO and Starz. When something is is in 4:3, just leave it alone and don't stretch it.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

davethestalker said:


> I can't buy this. I think it would take mroe effort to force a modification onto a program, the streching. Why not just leave it alone, in it's native format and when HD comes on it will be in it's native format.
> 
> ESPN doesn't subject 4:3 programming to stretching. I've seen programs on either The History Channel, National Geo, or A&E that were in 4:3 and the logo was down in the right corner in the black bar.
> 
> These channels that are stretching 4:3, need to follow the lead of ESPN or even HBO and Starz. When something is is in 4:3, just leave it alone and don't stretch it.


You are saying you can't believe that Turner worthless tv would take this kind of approach? Come ON its TURNER, we will take a 90 min movie and make it a 3hr epic commerical fest.


----------



## rictorg (Feb 2, 2007)

The absolute worst in my opinion is when they stretch letterbox content. Not only do you get icky stretch-o-vision, you still get the letterboxes. If you're going to bother with manipulating the picture, take the time to use a zoom on letterbox content.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

HDMe said:


> ........People can stretch the image if they want to do that... but it is impossible for most to unstretch the distorted image if we don't want to watch it that way.
> 
> It is an unnecessary step they are taking that needlessly is turning away a big chunk of their audience.


Well said.

(But I doubt Turner will listen:nono2: )


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

unr1 said:


> ok, I didn't know one existed.


You didn't know that there is an SD version of TBS???  I find that INCREDIBILY hard to believe.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Interesting idea. Only watch the TBS and TNT HD signals on my 722 the hour a week they offer HD programming. My old 508's will start getting some use.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

unr1 said:


> You live in Kentucky...don't even get me started


Yee Haww!!! I don't like that strech-o-vision either. I'll just be glad when they get color.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

HDMe said:


> It is an unnecessary step they are taking that needlessly is turning away a big chunk of their audience.


I believe its turning off a big Chunk of the people who know what stretch-o-vision is. The majority of their audience, has no clue, and is just excited about the CLEAR picture, isn't it NICE! Over the weekend, showed a friend how bad it was, using the PiP feature, with both TNT, and TBS, had the SD version in one window and HD version in the other. This way he could see both and and that both were showing the exact same thing, no EXTRA in the HD version at all. Most of the audience out there has NO idea of what SHOULD be happening, and the rest of us will suffer over this, while the others AWE all over the bigger clearer picture, and think its top of the line.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

Just sent them an email.


----------



## Miggity (Aug 10, 2007)

TNT-HD is currently showing the Wizard of Oz in its *original aspect ratio*.

It's even got the "black bars" up the side.

It is a Christmas miracle!

Tell them thanks!
[email protected]


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

They have done this before - http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=108816


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Calvin386 said:


> People you are missing the point here...The real problem is that one of his favorite shows is "Fresh Prince of Bel Air". :lol: :lol: :lol:


...Because parents just don't understand.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Lincoln6Echo said:


> ...Because parents just don't understand.


West Philadelphia, born and raised... on the playground is where I spent most of my days.

I remember other bits and pieces here and there, but basically just the beginning lyrics fortunately stuck in my head


----------



## Miggity (Aug 10, 2007)

Till a couple of a guys, who were up to no good
Started stretching out my 4:3 programming in my neighborhood
I sent one little email and my momma got scared
And said, "You're only watching OAR programming from off the air!"


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey... now I remember more 

'til a couple of guys, who were up to no good.. started making trouble in my neighborhood. I got in one little fight and my momma got scared, and said "you're going to live with your Aunt and Uncle in Bel Air"


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

> I just emailed in a complaint. I've actually removed TBS HD and TNT HD from my Favorites list because of the distortion, I'd totally forgotten those channels even existed.


Too bad you missed out. "The Closer" and "Saving Grace" has been in HD for 2 seasons.

Hopefully FX HD will be on line when "Rescue Me" starts in June 08.


----------



## stolirocks (Oct 20, 2006)

I have been looking at their crazy aspect ratio for a year now. Much of their so called HD programs are pretty grainy. So I called DN last week and told them the $20 I pay for HD means they should get these broadcasts right. They said there was nothing they could do about it. I said you can complain to Turner or whoever. He told me to email TNT. I told them DN gets my money. I said maybe I should look into DTV, he said it won't make a difference. Is this true???? I don't see anyone complaining in that forum

I remember TNT before they were doing HD, they advertised their NBA games were in HD but it really meant HIGH DRAMA, what bunch of crock.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

D* provides the exact same programming as E* so it will look the same. Guess D* subscruibers are just glad to finally be getting any HD no matter how bad it looks 

From the replies other have gotten from TBS, they feel that the majority of people want S-O-V rather the OAR.


----------



## stolirocks (Oct 20, 2006)

Yes, I see now this is old news. Haven't been around here in awhile. Maybe watching too much TV & its getting to me. For past year now I just turn the station when it looks funny cause I know there is no way to correct and then I fume about it.

Guess I'm looking for reason to switch providers as D*s programing is more appealing because of LMN inclusion in their lower package and their larger HD lineup.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

HobbyTalk said:


> D* provides the exact same programming as E* so it will look the same. Guess D* subscruibers are just glad to finally be getting any HD no matter how bad it looks
> 
> From the replies other have gotten from TBS, they feel that the majority of people want S-O-V rather the OAR.


Problem is "we" have no idea if that is what TBS is getting in feedback or not. They can saw it over and over and over again, and convince people that S-O-V is better than OAR, and the Lemmings will believe them, and just follow along. TBS and TNT aren't the only ones doing it, just easier to pick on at the moment, History Channel is another channel that has made it difficult to watch.


----------



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

My TV actually has a way of making it look good. I have a Toshiba 50HM67 HD set, and it includes a "4:3 HD" mode. What it does is take a stretched image and puts it in a 4:3 aspect ratio. So I get the advantage of the better signal than the SD station without the stretching.


----------



## richiephx (Jan 19, 2006)

Since this seems to be the trend among not so HD channels, maybe we should insist that E* make a software change (assuming it's software related) to add a 4:3 format to their picture format options. That would potentially solve the stretchovision problem?


----------



## slowmo (Sep 22, 2006)

James Long said:


> Watch the SD channel. TBS HD and TNT HD are intentionally using stretch-o-vision when the source is not in HD.


Please don't do that.

If you're motivated to watch their programming (I rarely am), keep it on the HD channel but change your 622's output to 480i or 480p and change your display's aspect to 4:3. Most display's (both my consumer and commercial plasmas) will then properly present the image in its proper 4:3 aspect. The image won't be distorted and the resolution is much better than the SD channel. Don't both with the crappy aspect settings on the 622; they're worthless.

Of course, this is merely a band-aid. Keep the emails going to TBS/TNT complaining about their stretched content!


----------



## Mr.Pinkeye (Nov 10, 2006)

slowmo said:


> Please don't do that.
> 
> If you're motivated to watch their programming (I rarely am), keep it on the HD channel but change your 622's output to 480i or 480p and change your display's aspect to 4:3. Most display's (both my consumer and commercial plasmas) will then properly present the image in its proper 4:3 aspect. The image won't be distorted and the resolution is much better than the SD channel. Don't both with the crappy aspect settings on the 622; they're worthless.
> 
> Of course, this is merely a band-aid. Keep the emails going to TBS/TNT complaining about their stretched content!


Why don't you want him to watch the sd version?


----------



## slowmo (Sep 22, 2006)

Said in jest. The best answer is for Turner to fix it on their end.

I was simply pointing out that the 622 aspect settings will not take the image back to a correct 4:3 setting. However, many displays will - you just need to output to the display at 480 (and thus a 4:3 image) rather than a 16:9 720 or 1080 image.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

slowmo said:


> If you're motivated to watch their programming (I rarely am), keep it on the HD channel but change your 622's output to 480i or 480p and change your display's aspect to 4:3.


I thought that TNT's stretch was non-proportional? You can't unstretch a non-proportional stretch.


----------



## slowmo (Sep 22, 2006)

James, give it a try but it may depend on your display. 

My commercial Pany plasma is locked into a Full (widescreen) aspect setting when it receives a 720 or 1080 signal. However, if I change the 622 output to 480i/p, I can then change the commercial Pany's aspect setting to Normal (4:3) which horizontally compresses (???) the stretched image back to a correct, undistorted 4:3 image with pillars (added by the display).

My consumer Pany plasma allows me to change aspect settings even when receiving 720/1080 signals. Yet, it's 4:3 setting merely crops the stretched image - not good. However, if I first change the 622 output again to 480i/p, the consumer Pany's 4:3 setting horizontally compresses the image back to the correct, pillared 4:3 image.

Try it. Again, it's a band-aid but better than the SD channel.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Hate to resurrect the thread... but...

Last night I saw a repeat of a Frank Caliendo 1-hr special from November. Back when this aired for the first time it was in HD, not stretched, on TBSHD... and is one of the 2 (yes 2) things they have actually aired in HD since baseball.

Last night, however, same show stretchy! Amazing. Now they are even stretching stuff the aired in HD before... so any hope for actual HD on this channel is surely dwindling...


----------

